# Stiff Drywall Knife



## hippie456 (Nov 13, 2018)

I run across a stiff drywall knife Made by Clauss. I have always used a knife instead of a trowel. Find it easier. Anyone have any experience with these.

http://www.claussco.ca/product/80911.1135537.0.0.0/18736/_/12"_Titanium_Non-Stick_Taping_Knife


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Cool. Titanium blade. I like the wooden handle Marshalltown knives for durability and stiffness. Guys I work with like the USG offset knives. Which are very stiff. But these look good too.


----------

